# Sunday Lineup!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

This is an excellent pairing....one of the best, if not the best India Pale Ale out there...90 min DogFish Head...just awesome...will be lighting up shortly!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very very nice!! Looks like a great way to spend the afternoon


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very cool! That looks like an awesome combo!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice selection.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Mmmmmmm....I love hoppy ale! I've not had the DogFish Head yet. Shipyard makes a Fuggles IPA that is great, and the hoppiest beer I've run into thus far is the Goose Island IPA...wow! It is practically green!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Have yet to try the JJ but have tried and like the Tat--Nice selection Mario--


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh, I agree! 90 minute is some yummy stuff. Great malty balance on top of lots of hop flavor profile.
As for the cigar, I've not had any of those, so...hope it was just as good.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That'll put some lead in your pencil.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mario, that looked like an awesome Sunday matchup! How was it?

CD


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

AWESOME, just AWESOME Mario!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Great way to start the week Mario... A couple of excellent smokes and brewskie to boot!


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Very good selection for beer.

Lots of hops!

If you wanna kick it up a notch, try the 120 minute by Dogfish head.

It is absolutely mind blowing. :sweat:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man...looks incredibly good. I am such a goober when it comes to real beer. I love malts and ales. reds and so forth...just never really indulge. I tend to stick with Mic Light. I know...your throwing stuff at the computer now..."How could he???!!!???" Sorry. Just incredibly stupid to beer. I have to find a good beer shop here. 

In due time. but in the mean time...well done on the beer and the stick. I love tats...great sticks and based on talk here...that beer is a nice match.


----------

